# vta,rcgt,and F1 classes



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

whats everybodies thoughts on these classes.
I think they all have real cool looking bodies.
I would like to see more of them at tracks.
Id like to see more people also.
just post your thoughts and pics.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## woodys3b (Jan 22, 2010)

GT is where it's at!

Aren't you supposed to be on a beach in Florida?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

We are running the VTA up here in Saint Ignace 
We are still using the 21.5 motors though 
We are having a blast Right now it is a fun class heading towards some real competition


----------

